
Rebooting UUCP to redecentralize the net - pmoriarty
https://boingboing.net/2019/03/25/tilde-servers-r-us.html
======
dfrage
Current discussion of this on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19476323](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19476323)

